

Microsoft Is More Ethical Than Google, Apple, Or Facebook - hackscribe
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-is-more-ethical-than-google-apple-or-facebook-2011-3?op=1

======
donnyg107
Questions of how "ethical" microsoft is and what they "deserve" are always
very obscure and up for debate. I imagine the company who published this list
well evaluated Microsoft's recent activity, and deemed it ethical. Nevada tax
evasion is not in the ten commandments. Steve Balmer's business practices have
never caused pestilence and famine. This study is just an attempt to make
companies more sharp about their practices by putting them in the public eye
and should not be seen and the delegators of "deserve" and "moral."

